# Teams who have had a better 35 year stretch than UGA (per Elfiii).....



## Gold Ranger (Feb 27, 2017)

Clemson has been better that UGA for the past 35 years.

Colorado has been better that UGA for the past 35 years.

BYU has been better that UGA for the past 35 years.

Penn State has been better that UGA for the past 35 years.

Washington has been better that UGA for the past 35 years.

Texas has been better that UGA for the past 35 years.

Note:  These aren't my opinions.  I think UGA has been better for the past 35 years than all these teams.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 27, 2017)

I don't care.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 27, 2017)

elfiii said:


> "I don't care"---(either)!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 1, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I don't care.



Maybe one day you're Dawgs will climb that mountain and be the program that BYU is.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 1, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Maybe one day you're Dawgs will climb that mountain and be the program that BYU is.



I wouldn't mind having those mountains behind the BYU Stadium here in GA..


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2017)

elfiii said:


> i don't care.



x3.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wouldn't mind having those mountains behind the BYU Stadium here in GA..



That is cool.  I always like the stadiums that look like they're in a Bob Ross painting.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 1, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Maybe one day you're Dawgs will climb that mountain and be the program that BYU is.



BYU is not a "program".


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 1, 2017)

elfiii said:


> BYU is not a "program".





More like a cult...


----------



## lampern (Mar 2, 2017)

elfiii said:


> BYU is not a "program".



Still more successful some years than UGA.

Maybe UGA should jump to the ACC?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 2, 2017)

lampern said:


> Still more successful some years than UGA.
> 
> Maybe UGA should jump to the ACC?




Uga would be a nice warmup for the Acc.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2017)

Watch it turnip picker.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> BYU is not a "program".



By The Elfiii rule they are..... or UGA isn't.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 3, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Maybe one day you're Dawgs will climb that mountain and be the program that BYU is.



Maybe one day there will be a cure for DAWG envy!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 3, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Uga would be a nice warmup for the Acc.



I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 3, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Maybe one day there will be a cure for DAWG envy!



Yep.  Every bride wishes she were the bridesmaid. 

Besides, I think UGA>BYU.  It's elfii that thinks otherwise.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> More like a cult...



so, momons hate dawgs?  Is that really what happened out there?, or did you kill to many animals.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> so, momons hate dawgs?  Is that really what happened out there?, or did you kill to many animals.



They are just a weird bunch.. Had a couple drop by the house one day, ring the bell and when I answered the door drinking a bud light and had a .45 on my side they promptly left my house with no questions asked..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> They are just a weird bunch.. Had a couple drop by the house one day, ring the bell and when I answered the door drinking a bud light and had a .45 on my side they promptly left my house with no questions asked..





I bet they were thinking......OMG it's Uncle Eddie


----------



## elfiii (Mar 3, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I bet they were thinking......OMG it's Uncle Eddie



It was that glint of death in his eyes and that evil smile that made them bug out.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2017)

I been a UGA fan for well over 35 years, I lead the nation in not jumping to another team because they won a NC.


----------

